# Out N About



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, after work yesterday I took the girls for a walk. I'm thinkin this was one of the last nice afternoons we are going to have for a while? So I snapped a couple of pics!









Here is Moscato! This pic does him ABSOLUTELY NO justice. But was the best I could get for now [blink]









Mmmmmm apple tree, if I could just reach that one!?









My Klover that I won from Kylee's drawing of KW Farms! Thanks again Kylee!









This is my lil Hope! I can't say how much I LOVE this girl she is soooooo sweet! I brought her in the house the other day, and she followed me ALL over. I would stand at the couch to fold laundry, and she would jump up on her blankie on the couch and just stand there and watch me. Then she would turn and nibble on my 3 yo's ear. Silly lil goat!

Well that's it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute Pics!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Al!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok... so if Lil Hope suddenly disappears..... DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT look over here! :laugh: Gosh she is too cute! Great pics.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!! We have one other goat with as much personality as her, and that is Princess whom we got from Allison. This girl is just sooooo sweet! I hate to say I have Favs but she is my FAV!!! :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

mommaB said:


> Thankyou!!! We have one other goat with as much personality as her, and that is Princess whom we got from Allison. This girl is just sooooo sweet! I hate to say I have Favs but she is my FAV!!! :wink:


LOL I think we all have favorites! That is how I get with ALL of my kids out of my favorite doe Socks and her daughter Poppy.... those kids are born climbing in your lap...even right after they get disbudded they still chase me around yelling at me until I start carrying them!   Yep those are the keepers for sure!  I really love the agouti markings though.... Frosted ears and noses are my FAVORITE!!!! I always end up keeping them. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty herd!! Your girls look quite pleased with that tree! :greengrin: 

Moscato is going to be one handsome boy in the coming months...he's too cute now to even want to think of him being a stinky boy!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I know! It's a shame they have to turn all stinky, SHEESH!!! What makes it worse is he's a bottle baby, and VERY friendly! eeeek.
And I don't think I mentioned that he is a new addition from Proctor Hill Farm. He is a Salvatore kid!! yay me!!!! And my lil Hope is a Dragonfly doeling and out of Incredible Hunk!!!! YAY me again!!!! I was sooooooo excited! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should be very excited with the future those kids have! Awesome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really adorable! Your babies have the sweetest little faces! And the apple tree....soooooo tormenting LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!! I love my babies!!!


----------

